# Radiated Tortoise



## auhckw (Jan 30, 2010)

Taken on: 2010-01-31
Size: 4 Inch


----------



## jblayza (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful tortoise, thanks for sharing


----------



## Nobody (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice Radiated tortoise.Here in the Philippines,a Radiated tortoise which is only 3 inches in plastron length would cost around 40,000.00 Pesos.That would roughly be equal to 800.00 US Dollars.If I'm not mistaken,a sub-adult to adult would cost 100,000.00-120,000.00 Pesos.Equal to around 2,000.00-2,400.00 US Dollars.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Auhckw:






to the forum!!

The radiated tortoise is such a pretty tortoise. When I first became interested in keeping tortoises, the radiated was a specie that was way out of my league. In the 30 plus years since, they are becoming more popular. I'm so glad to see so many radiated keepers here on the forum. Thank you for sharing your pictures.

Can you tell us a bit about how you have your tortoise set up? Is he outside, inside? What does he eat? etc.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 31, 2010)

What a beautiful tortoise!! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 31, 2010)

Exquisite shell patterns! Wow. 

Interesting face coloring too, I like the two-tone look! 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome!!!! your radiated is just beautiful!!!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice animal and pics!

Welcome!
What country are you from?


----------



## auhckw (Feb 1, 2010)

Nobody said:


> Nice Radiated tortoise.Here in the Philippines,a Radiated tortoise which is only 3 inches in plastron length would cost around 40,000.00 Pesos.That would roughly be equal to 800.00 US Dollars.If I'm not mistaken,a sub-adult to adult would cost 100,000.00-120,000.00 Pesos.Equal to around 2,000.00-2,400.00 US Dollars.



When it is 3 inches, I bought it at 1,500.00 MYR = 438.949 USD



emysemys said:


> Hi Auhckw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mix. Sometimes outside at the garden for it to chew the grass but most of the time inside.

I feed it with mainly with hibiscus flower, hibiscus leave, grass and sometimes vege/fruits.



gummybearpoop said:


> Nice animal and pics!
> 
> Welcome!
> What country are you from?



Malaysia


----------



## DAC8671 (Feb 1, 2010)

So beautiful! Are they hard to care for? How big do they get?


----------



## auhckw (Feb 2, 2010)

DAC8671 said:


> So beautiful! Are they hard to care for? How big do they get?



They are quite easy to take care in my country's weather. Just feed them well. Keep them clean. That is about it.

Size: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiated_tortoise
>Growing to a carapace length of up to 16 inches (41 centimeters) and weighing up to 35 pounds (16kg), the radiated tortoise is considered to be one of the world's most beautiful tortoises.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 2, 2010)

So beautiful!!! I have never looked at having one of these before, i am sure there way far out of my league as well


----------



## auhckw (Jul 30, 2010)

Taken on: 2010-07-31
Size: 4 Inch


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 30, 2010)

Very Nice .... Looking Radi" ..... beautiful pattern! 
TWO THUMBS UP! 

JD~


----------

